# Anti-Aging Cream for Chest?



## AliciaMLay (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I need some advice on treating the decolletage area, that delicate skin on the chest.  I was a tanning bed junkie in my late teens, and now that I am 29 I am definitely seeing the start of that sun damage peeking through.  I would really like to try to slow the wrinkly, crepey stuff down as much as possible.  Are there any great serums, heavy duty creams, anything I can use to help with this?  My career is in makeup, and the vast amounts of creams and brands in skin care are a bit overwhelming. 

Thank you!


----------



## satojoko (Aug 15, 2011)

Creams with AHAs and BHAs in them, for sure. I was doing some reading the other day about them helping to kick start the skin to start generating collagen again. They also lighten dark spots like crazy. They do on me, anyways, as well as lighten scarring and even out skin tone. That would be the first thing I would grab for. Try looking for something that is at least 10 to 12% acids to start with. I actually buy my own AHAs, lactic acid, multi fruit acids, etc and add them to my own skin creams at whatever percentage I want. That has proven to be the most effective and cheapest option for me. I have also found that citric acid can be a great thing for damaged skin. I make a 'peel' with it and use it anywhere my skin tone looks uneven or which I know has previously been damaged by the sun, face or body. It really helps a lot. I have noticed the same kind of thing on my chest area, although I haven't been tanning since I was extremely young. Living in a tropical country exposed me to very strong sun for many years, so even though I wasn't lying on the beach, I was still getting a good dose of UVA and UVB rays just walking around every day. Especially on my chest and shoulders.

I started using my citric acid peel for just a minute or so and built up the time I leave it on from there. I now do anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes, depending on what I'm trying to achieve. I also make a special Javanese sugar scrub with citrus juices and other ingredients in it which exfoliates, moisturizes and evens out the skin as well. I use the scrub before the peel, then follow with my healing gel which is based on aloe vera, but also has camelia seed oil, castor seed oil, carrot tissue oil and a bunch of other stuff in it. Works very well, so far.


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 15, 2011)

have to admit, I'm too lazy to make my own, but I too hit the big 30 next birthday and have been giving this some consideration.

are there any off the shelf products that are worth their salt?


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 15, 2011)

Retina A - prescription

Sunscreen - over the counter


----------



## ashnaa (Aug 16, 2011)

the main problem is that *wrinkles makes the face less attractive*. Some young people also have few *wrinkles around the eyes, corners of the mouth and the upper lip. **Here are some useful home remedies for wrinkles. **READ MORE :  *http://styleselekt.com/2011/08/6-natural-home-remedies-for-wrinkles/


----------



## Shaylynn (Aug 16, 2011)

Obagi has one. It's high end and fairly expensive, but their products work very well. Medical grade skincare.


----------



## Andi (Aug 16, 2011)

Retin-A is your best (and proven!) option to improve sun-damaged skin. If you read up on it youÂ´ll know why itÂ´s the best option (if your skin can tolerate it). Use a great sunscreen with UVA protection of course!

If you canÂ´t get Retin-A for some reason (if you canÂ´t get a prescription, some online pharmacies sell it), try glycolic acid serums/at home peels (apparently itÂ´s superior to salicylic acid in terms of treating sun damage). For brown spots, adding a hydroquinone product (2% can be found in over the counter creams, 4% is available by prescription only) would be a good idea.

Professional chemical peels would be another option if the above mentioned products are not enough - but since youÂ´re only 29 I doubt you have enough visible sun damage to consider this step.

Just donÂ´t waste your money on anything that doesnÂ´t contain proven skin lightening/resurfacing ingredients. Sun damage can be improved &amp; somewhat reversed (although not completely), but it takes the right ingredients to achieve that goal!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2011)

I use my antiaging cream on my chest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, there are over the counter products with AHAs and BHAs in them (glycolic acid, sugar cane acids, fruit acids, etc), as well as lactic acid. Look for something which has at least 10% acids in it. If you can get it stronger, get that one. But buying the acids yourself and adding them to your moisturizer is no big deal. Just do the math to figure out what is 10% to 12% or 10% to 15% acids, then add that amount using a measured dropper. Shake/stir really well and use. A little bottle of acid will last you forever and you won't be at risk for your skin breaking out from some ingredient it isnt used to. You will also save yourself a tonne of cash.

If you want something with vitamin a in it, try Isomers Retinicin, which is also loaded with many other great ingredients. I have it and have been using it for about 4 months now. Great stuff, and far better than any other retina a product I've used. Causes no flaking or peeling, no cracked skin, but really smooths and evens things out in texture and color. It helps sun damage, acne, scars, etc. It's also not stupidly expensive - about $35 - and full of junk. Isomers is owned by 2 Canadian cosmetic chemists who really know what they are doing and who manufacture their stuff in Canada, not overseas like so many other companies. I've been using their stuff for about 3 years now and it's unlikely I will go to another brand, ever.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Aug 20, 2011)

This is amazing advice, thank you all so much!  I didn't know you could even add your own acids to moisturizers.  I have always wanted to research these things but this saves me a bit of time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 20, 2011)

You can easily add acids to creams but acids may react with the cream's emulsifiers to the point that it becomes too watery.  You'd also have to do some math to get the % correctly and not have it burn you.


----------



## Brenda24 (Aug 23, 2011)

Really this cream works i wonder.


----------



## paulspnao (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing wonderful advice. I have always wanted to research these things but this saves me a bit of time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this cream is very helpful for me. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## satojoko (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, you'd have to do some basic math - my suggestion would be to start with at least a 10% addition and work up from there - but I haven't yet had any problems with acids making my creams watery even though I have used different types of acids in many different types of creams. I also add them to my own creams which I make myself and haven't had any problems with that either. Even add them to my custom made masks. Have never had an issue with them becoming unusable.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 26, 2011)

I use 10% Alpha Hydrox. It's extremely cheap. I got it from amazon.com at $12. It lightens my skin, freckles, post-pimple pigmentation like red marks, etc.

It lightened out my Mexican vacation face/tan/freckles... in a month....now I'm uber pale again.


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 29, 2011)

I cannot say how well it works but I know *Clarins *do a cream and serum for your decolletage.


----------



## NicoleR71 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, I use my anti-aging skin treatment for my chest as well. It really helps and the ingredients are all natural such as vitamin D, anti-oxidants and omegas 3,6 &amp; 9.  Its called Auravie, check out www.auravie.com.


----------



## jadamiranda (Sep 14, 2011)

I am using the Rejuvenating Night Cream with vitamin A on my chest as well.  So I guess I don't have to worry about adding retin A in it since it already has vitamin A.


----------

